# Stuart



## biancaDB

This is my dramatic rescue, Stuart.


----------



## magicre

he's adorable


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Those bug eyes! So cute!


----------



## Herzo

Oh my G_ _ he is so stinking cute. Has he forgiven you yet?


----------



## rudebwoy03

Those eyes lol


----------



## petguides.co

biancaDB said:


> View attachment 13098
> View attachment 13106
> View attachment 13114
> View attachment 13122
> 
> 
> This is my dramatic rescue, Stuart.


cute


----------

